# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Angestellter Zahnarzt oder Praxisgemeinschaft?

## implant3

Hallo,
arbeite seit 3 Jahren als angestellter Zahnarzt in einer Praxis und habe eine Behandlungszimmer zu verfgung. Die Praxis liegt in einer kleinen Stadt (27.000 Bewohner). Mein Umsatz im Quartal ist im Durchschnitt 18.000Euro. Ich bekomme 31% als monatliches gehalt. Die Tendenz ist steigend und implantiere seit 2 Jharen. In etwa 6 Monate Bekomme ich ein 2. Behandlungszimmer. 
Meine Frage nun; reicht das um in eine Praxis gemeinschaftspraxis umzusteigen?

----------


## Salzi19

Im Quartal 18.000?!?

----------


## implant3

> Im Quartal 18.000?!?


Sorry, im Monat

----------


## jan_mediklin

> Im Quartal 18.000?!?


Dachte ich auch zuerst  :Grinnnss!:  
Aber ich kann dir bei der Frage leider nicht weiterhelfen, implant. Was meinst du mit "reicht das"? Ob du, wenn du in der Praxisgemeinschaft bist, mehr verdienst, als wenn du als angestellter ZA arbeitest?

----------


## implant3

> Dachte ich auch zuerst  
> Aber ich kann dir bei der Frage leider nicht weiterhelfen, implant. Was meinst du mit "reicht das"? Ob du, wenn du in der Praxisgemeinschaft bist, mehr verdienst, als wenn du als angestellter ZA arbeitest?


Ja. Oder ist das gleiche wenn man bedenkt dass Praxisausgaben allgemein um die 65% liegen.

----------

